# my big bore 5' with mcnett camo wrap, paracord grip and sling and quiver



## fostina1 (Jan 14, 2013)

i have actually cleaned up the wrap so you cant see the ends. ill replace this pic later with the better looking one. the quiver is just an old dumb cellphone case with the bottom cut out so i could push a nice block of cardboard through and wrap with the left over camo wrap.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the camo


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice job on all! How do you like carrying with the sling, work well?


----------



## fostina1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Nice job on all! How do you like carrying with the sling, work well?


thanks to you both. the sling works pretty decent. it keeps it about 6-8 inches off the ground. im thinking of moving that part of the wrap to just below the mouthpiece to lift it off the ground a little more.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job on the camo.


----------



## fostina1 (Jan 14, 2013)

ya i love the mcnett camo wrap. it doesnt stick to the blowgun and will come right off if i want. i dont work for mcnett lol...


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice looking set up.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice looking set up. sorry double post for some reason. but still nice set up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the camo and the quiver!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Fostina1, I really like the wrap you did on your BG. Did you find there was enough wrap from one roll to do your entire BG?

I noticed your quiver also. Nicer than mine! I made one similar to yours with the intent of wearing in the same place you have yours showing in the posted picture of it. But after walking for about 5 minutes in that position I moved it from my pocket to up onto my belt half way between my front pocket but not quite so far back as my pants back pocket. I found wearing it like shown in your photo I kept hitting my hand and arm on it while walking as my arm swung slightly. Moving it back around behind my hip helped immensely.


----------



## fostina1 (Jan 14, 2013)

1 roll did my blow gun and my quiver. the old cellphone case i made the quiver out of rotates so i can turn the darts out of the way.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicely done my friend. Nicely done.


----------

